# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Bosch.IO, Robert Bosch GmbH, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Robert Bosch GmbH

bosch.io

bosch-iot-suite.com

youtube.com/InnovationsSoftware

twitter.com/Bosch_IO

linkedin.com/company/bosch-io

CEO - Aleksandar Mitrovic

Co-CEO and CTO - Stefan Ferber

Co-CEO and CBO - Yvonne Reckling

----------

